# Dark Girls



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

New Documentary Exposes Issues Of Color In African American Community
June 3, 2011 

I remember someone said, you stayed in the oven too long.

Those are just one of the several comments made by women in a new documentary by actor Bill Duke, called Dark Girls, due to come out this fall. It explores the idea that dark-skinned black women are treated differently compared to light-skinned black women. One girl explains how she felt when she overheard her mother bragging to someone about how she looks.

Shes got great cheekbones, shes got great lips and she then adds, can you imagine if she had any lightness in her skin. Shed be gorgeous.

Issues Surrounding Dark And Light-Skinned African Americans Still Plague Society « CBS Philly


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrtkNk1-48U]YouTube - &#x202a;Dark Girls: Preview&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 4, 2011)

"Light skinned Blacks, are smarter than dark skinned Blacks". 

EDIT: Chick at the 6:00 mark is hawt! (I hope she aint a tranny!)


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> New Documentary Exposes Issues Of Color In African American Community
> June 3, 2011
> 
> I remember someone said, you stayed in the oven too long.
> ...



For fuck's sake! What a horrible thing for a Mother to say, for anyone to say!

On a lighter note, I actually thought this thread was going to be about those of us ladies who lie in the tanning bed 
People tell me I stay in the oven too long, because of how dark I get after being in the tanning beds.......anyhow........


----------



## FuelRod (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## JBeukema (Jun 4, 2011)

:30 So... the point is that she has poor self-esteem like a lt of others?

1:15 Irony: the platinum-blonde hair

2:18 Aware of what? That not everyone likes dark meat? Not everyone like pale chicks, either. Some like big girls, some like twiggy girls, some like men. 

Is there a point to this?

2:30 So the little girl has noticed trends? Put a sterotypical asian-looking kid next to caricatures of a negroe and a White kid and do the test nation-wide

3:30 We see who the real racist is, judging character based on skin colour 'They're black, I'm black- I trust them'

3:50 Is that a f3emale? A male? An Alien? Seriously,WTF is that? A black Boy George?

5:17 They don't think you're attractive but they all want to get in your pants?

5:24 It's not the colour; you're just fugly. Sorry, but them's the breaks

I leave y'all with this:

Acting White: Seattle Girl Beaten For Acting White?


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. Whites did a job with slavery...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.

Yet, you'd say you weren't "race-baiting" with the OP, were you, Tank?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 4, 2011)

FuelRod said:


>


"White girls they're pretty funny, sometimes they drive me mad".


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. Whites did a job with slavery...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> 
> Yet, you'd say you weren't "race-baiting" with the OP, were you, Tank?



I am shocked. I'm black and this is the first I ever heard about this.  I thought the called me "lite brite" because I was so smart.

Wow my eyes have been opened, thank you tank.


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

This attitude black folks have towards "dark girls" is the same everywhere in the world.

Black people hate that their black, and hate those that are white.

Can a group get anymore racist?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> This attitude black folks have towards "dark girls" is the same everywhere in the world.



Except  in Africa, where dark skin is the standard of beauty.
Black is beautiful.!!


----------



## FuelRod (Jun 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHFUH_frhBw]YouTube - &#x202a;Black White Supremist Dave Chappelle Complete&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## xsited1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Some Mexican friends of mine have a daughter who doesn't like that her skin is too fair.  She wants to be darker like her cousins.


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > This attitude black folks have towards "dark girls" is the same everywhere in the world.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JcuLc5dxAE]YouTube - &#x202a;Skin bleaching on the rise in Ivory Coast&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. Whites did a job with slavery...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> 
> Yet, you'd say you weren't "race-baiting" with the OP, were you, Tank?



Umm...black people had more slaves than white people.
Just sayin.
Read a book.


----------



## FireFly (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. *Whites did a job with slavery*...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> 
> Yet, you'd say you weren't "race-baiting" with the OP, were you, Tank?



Excuse Me! Blacks are the racist here! Black Africans are the ones who captured & enslaved the Black Americans in the first place. They then sold those Black Slaves to Americans. We set you free! Would you like to go back to Africa & be treated the way Black Africans will treat you over there? You stupid brainwashed racist assholes always have to blame Whites for how Blacks treat you. Hell you blame Whitey for everything wrong with your life.


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

Dabs...just for future reference, anything our dear Tank says, any thread our dear Tank starts...it's all about blacks. 

Meanwhile, I find it so strange that pale skinned folks tan themselves because dark looks better and now dark skinned folks want to whiten their skin. Sigh.

And poet is right. Mulatto's and  those with "cafe' latte" skin were very coveted in slavery days. They got the "honor" of being house slave....and they didn't mind that at all most of the time. Kept them from dying in the cotton fields..or being sold off and away from their family.


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

FireFly said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. *Whites did a job with slavery*...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> ...



True. But "we" didn't set them free. We enslaved them.


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> Meanwhile, I find it so strange that pale skinned folks tan themselves because dark looks better and now dark skinned folks want to whiten their skin. Sigh.


Getting a tan is way different then being black.


----------



## FireFly (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



What is with this we shit. I have never saw, owned, sold, or profited in any way from a Black Slave. Neither have my parents or my grandparents. Yet everyday I get blamed for enslaving the Blacks. Poet is even trying to blame whites for things blacks do to blacks. My family moved to the USA after black slavery ended. "WE" HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THEIR PROBLEMS!!!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

If black is so beautiful.

 Then why do you see so many African American men with fat white women??


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 4, 2011)

Dark Girl...


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

FireFly said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



You get blamed everyday? Who blames you and how do they blame you?

Does this blame make you feel "oppressed"?


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

FireFly said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...


 Take two and call me in the morning.

WE as in Americans in the United States Of America. You know. We. Us. My family didn't own slaves either. They, too, were seen as less than ...since they were Irish and German.
I haven't seen Poet say any such thing. Methinks you are angry. Poor dear. Lighten up. Pun not intended.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. Whites did a job with slavery...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> 
> Yet, you'd say you weren't "race-baiting" with the OP, were you, Tank?


Of course, it's all Whitey's fault 

Are you saying negroes are like mentally retarded childrenwho can't move on or look past such moronic things? 

You heard it here, folks: poet thinks the Whites have to enlighten and lift up the Negroe 'cause they can't do it themselves.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> If black is so beautiful.
> 
> Then why do you see so many African American men with fat white women??



What percentage of black men are with "fat white women"?

What percentage of white men are with women of other races? Which percentage do you think is greater?


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Black people hate that their black


Do you ever resent your illiteracy?


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, I find it so strange that pale skinned folks tan themselves because dark looks better and now dark skinned folks want to whiten their skin. Sigh.
> ...



Only in your own mind.

Tank, you said you would like to have a beer with High Gravity. Do tell the fine folks here why. He's black. But all your posts and threads since I've been here (january), have been knocking blacks. You LIVE for maligning blacks. So since blacks are so bad, why would you like to have a beer with High Gravity. Inquiring minds and all that.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Moderinity? Light skin is 'modern'? Is he saying his skin is an atavistic throwback to a less evolved point in human evolution?


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> If black is so beautiful.
> 
> Then why do you see so many African American men with fat white women??



They like women with meat on their bones? Who knows? Who the fuck cares?  Why would a good ol boy such as yourself dump your religion and become a muslim?


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. Whites did a job with slavery...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> ...



He must be a white conservative, since that seems to be the "white liberal elite tricked blacks" meme they spout.


----------



## elvis (Jun 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx07A9LWBJA]YouTube - &#x202a;Brown Sugar-Rolling Stones&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> Dabs...just for future reference, anything our dear Tank says, any thread our dear Tank starts...it's all about blacks.



And you thank his posts...


> Meanwhile, I find it so strange that pale skinned folks tan themselves because dark looks better and now dark skinned folks want to whiten their skin. Sigh.



This is a very recent development. Historically, lighter skin was a sign of wealth and social class, as the poor worked outside and became tanned. Nowadays, we've seen a bit of a shift, as having the time to lounge around on the beach and get tanned is a sign of being well-off.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > If black is so beautiful.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZGIBFevQPY&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - &#x202a;Chris Rock - Black Men Love Big white women HD&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> We enslaved them.


No, for the most part, other African tribes did. The Whites just bought and kept them and expanded the trade into a trans-Atlantic business,


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank is confusing. I haven't figured him out yet, but I've seen bits and pieces that lead me to believe he isn't as racist as he shows himself to be. If he were, no way would he want to hang out and have a beer with another black man.


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs...just for future reference, anything our dear Tank says, any thread our dear Tank starts...it's all about blacks.
> ...


I thank lots of posts that make me nod my head. Yours included. Doesn't mean I LIKE ya, ya know.


----------



## FireFly (Jun 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Weather I feel oppressed or not is inconsequential. I am oppressed by law & government. Have you heard of "Affirmative Action"?

governmentgrants.com


> While financial necessity is obviously important; you could also qualify for certain grants based on race, ethnicity, gender, disabilities, and much more.


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

You would have to think whites are so superiour to be able to convince blacks to hate themselves.

Come on, can't people accept how black folks are?


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs...just for future reference, anything our dear Tank says, any thread our dear Tank starts...it's all about blacks.
> ...



Well, in my case, I assure you, I am fair from well off. I don't lie out in the sun, in fact, get this--- I hate the sun! It's miserable to me. So I fake bake, I lie my 20 minutes in the tanning bed every day to achieve my bronze look


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> You would have to think whites are so superiour to be able to convince blacks to hate themselves.
> 
> Come on, can't people accept how black folks are?



Gosh, I don't know Tank. You go have that beer with HG and ask him maybe?


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

I use tan in a can now, too, Dabs. Can't handle the sun. But I used to get really tan when I was younger. Folks would come up to me and start jabbering in spanish, thinking I was mexican.
Sigh. I miss the young, tan, skinny days.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs...just for future reference, anything our dear Tank says, any thread our dear Tank starts...it's all about blacks.
> ...



It seems that the only people who want dark skin are whites. In my 20 years in the military, I traveled the world and was always amused at how non-white cultures feared getting darker skin. Japanese, Korean, Fillipinos, Mexicans, South Americans, Thais. I have a freind from southern India who showed me how the female Malayalam language movie stars of southern India whitened their skin as their national popularity increased.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> You would have to think whites are so superiour to be able to convince blacks to hate themselves.
> 
> Come on, can't people accept how black folks are?



How are they? Can you please explain? I'm new here and would love to hear your opinion.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank: Why are you so obsessed with black people?


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> I use tan in a can now, too, Dabs. Can't handle the sun. But I used to get really tan when I was younger. Folks would come up to me and start jabbering in spanish, thinking I was mexican.
> Sigh. I miss the young, tan, skinny days.


Well, if you want to know how dark girls feel get a can of black rust oleum next time.


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Being tan makes ya look more "healthy", is what I always thought. Whiter teeth, my eyes more pale and mysterious. I loved being tan. The darker the better. Fish belly white ain't my cuppa.


----------



## FuelRod (Jun 4, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Tank: Why are you so obsessed with black people?



Can I refer you upthread to the David Chapelle video?


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

FireFly said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



Who is the biggest benefactor of Affirmative Action?


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > You would have to think whites are so superiour to be able to convince blacks to hate themselves.
> ...


Did you watch the video?


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I use tan in a can now, too, Dabs. Can't handle the sun. But I used to get really tan when I was younger. Folks would come up to me and start jabbering in spanish, thinking I was mexican.
> ...



You are in a particularly nasty frame of mind today, Tank. I like ya. I don't know why. But sometimes, I don't like ya at all. This is one of them. So ....I will leave you gents to be nasty to each other and go find a more enlightening thread. 

Toodles.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> I use tan in a can now, too, Dabs. Can't handle the sun. But I used to get really tan when I was younger. Folks would come up to me and start jabbering in spanish, thinking I was mexican.
> Sigh. I miss the young, tan, skinny days.



Shit, too funny!! The sun is too hot girlfriend, omg, I feel like I'm cooking just being outside for a brief bit. It's a sweltering awful feeling, I can't take it. Now if I'm active outside, doing something, such as volleyball or cook-outs, things to that nature, I can handle it better.
But to just lie there, and do a nothing...no way.


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Tank: Why are you so obsessed with black people?


I like how people get so uncomfortable with the subject of race that they personaly attack me.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I'm black, born and raised in America. I don't need to watch a video, I lived that video my entire life.


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

(Sometimes I just wanna reach in the monitor and SHAKE him. NOW I'm going. Argggg)


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


Sorry, but I got to call you out as you try to compare getting a tan to being African black, as if your tanning to get as black as possible.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank: Why are you so obsessed with black people?
> ...


Really? You only start thread after thread about blacks because you enjoy people attacking you?

Sorry, I'm not buying it.

How about a little honesty?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwzRvgIZ3Wc&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - &#x202a;Chris Rock - White Girls/Black Girls&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

So much for fat chicks. ^


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Thats what I enjoy about you're posts, you know like how you avoid the subject at hand and instead just try to get personal.


Like right now


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


>



She has more fucking boobage than she does thigh


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

I said I was leaving, but for some reason, I get pulled back here. 

Tank. Pay 'tention. You paying 'tention?

You, my dear, are known as the racist prick around this parts. But you are hiding something, aren't you? What racist would say "hell yeah, I'd love to go have a beer with HG"? You dropped your mask for a moment there. You have dropped your mask a few times, actually. So what's your schtick? And yes, like Ravi said...be honest.

My gut says you aren't what you seem. I could be wrong, but I don't think so. So what's yer trip, dude?


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

Yup. She sure does. But she has an ass bigger than mine and that's saying something, lol. Bootie!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> Tank is confusing. I haven't figured him out yet, but I've seen bits and pieces that lead me to believe he isn't as racist as he shows himself to be. If he were, no way would he want to hang out and have a beer with another black man.



If you look carefully at tank, the vast majority of his posts aren't really racist at all. What seems to be his passion is pointing out racism in blacks

I see a lot of stories out there pointing out such reverse racism and I have on occasion discussed discussed the topic with black friends and acquaintances.

One or two will think I'm a bigot for bringing it up. Those people get crossed off the "let's go have a beer and shoot the shit" list.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Tank is confusing. I haven't figured him out yet, but I've seen bits and pieces that lead me to believe he isn't as racist as he shows himself to be. If he were, no way would he want to hang out and have a beer with another black man.
> ...



What is reverse racism? Are blacks racist? Yep. Just as racist as whites, asians, hispanics and every other race.


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

NOw you both went and ruined Tank's thread with those responses. He's not going to be happy.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> This attitude black folks have towards "dark girls" is the same everywhere in the world.
> 
> Black people hate that *their* black, and hate those that are white.
> 
> Can a group get anymore racist?



You know what racists have in common besides being racist? They are stupid, and can't use the English language correctly.
Common Mistakes in English - They're vs. There vs. Their

Stop lying on black people and figure it out.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. Whites did a job with slavery...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> ...



Read a book? Get a clue. Do you know how many forums I've been on, where folks keep purporting that lie. Believe it if you want to. Don't expect others to.


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> I said I was leaving, but for some reason, I get pulled back here.
> 
> Tank. Pay 'tention. You paying 'tention?
> 
> ...


Look, it ain't about me.

I keep hearing from the black community how "black is beautiful", but I know how the black community really feels about "dark girls".

But hey, well just tell "dark girls" you're own family looks down on you because of slavery.


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

Sober up, Tank.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > This attitude black folks have towards "dark girls" is the same everywhere in the world.
> ...



 Figured you for a guy that has a masters degree in Ebonics


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > This attitude black folks have towards "dark girls" is the same everywhere in the world.
> ...


Ya, but what do you think about how black folks are treating "dark girls"?


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> Sober up, Tank.



He's just trying save blacks from themselves.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

FireFly said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. *Whites did a job with slavery*...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> ...



A mind is a terrible thing to waste...but to waste it, you have to first have one. You don't. 
Better to be thought a fool, than to open one's mouth (or put pen to paper) and remove all doubt. Go back to Africa? I've can't go back to someplace I've never been. I'm a native born American, thank you. 
And no one would have to caution you if you weren't wrong in the first, middle and last place. Whitey? Why are you using racial pejoratives about yourself? Is the n-word next?
For your edification:
How the West (Except for the U.S.) Ended Slavery by Thomas DiLorenzo


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


>


I think this is what the "dark girls" are talking about.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I treat "dark girls" just fine. Light ones also.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, I find it so strange that pale skinned folks tan themselves because dark looks better and now dark skinned folks want to whiten their skin. Sigh.
> ...



Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery. LOL


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Do you feel their pain?


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds like alot of you think these "dark girls" stories are not really happening.


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

OUCH! Salt and Poet is IN da house! And they can spell! 
Poor Tank. Oops.


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


I felt bad, but I understand why it is.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


 I'm sorry if asking you a question is too personal for you.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

FireFly said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



Poet, is doing no such thing. Poet is pointing out the obvious and the not-so-obvious, for enlightenments' sake. 
You and your family may have never had anything to do with slaves, but everyday, you benefit from "white privilege", which you acquire at birth, through no merit other than being born "white", which enables you to have carte blanche in commerce, social settings, 
education, employment, opportunities, etc...you're forgiven your shortcomings and inadequacies, simply because you're a "member of the club"....the white club. So don't sit there and suggest that your white skin hasn't afforded you advantages the average person of color could never take for granted.


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> OUCH! Salt and Poet is IN da house!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCadcBR95oU]YouTube - &#x202a;Salt-N-Pepa - Push It&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

White women; a black man's kryptonite


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> If black is so beautiful.
> 
> Then why do you see so many African American men with fat white women??



Because quite often, fat white women will do what black women won't. Capice?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


Yep. But Tank only obsesses about black people. I'm curious to know why but he is too much of a coward to answer honestly.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



This couple looks quite happy!!


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Sounds like alot of you think these "dark girls" stories are not really happening.



Who said they weren't happening? 

Go read:

The Color Complex: The Politics of Skin Color Among African Americans by Kathy Russell, Midge Wilson and Ronald Hall. Copyright 1992.


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck with that question, Ravi. He can't answer because he doesn't know.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> White women; a black man's kryptonite



Are Asian women the white man's kryptonite?


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > If black is so beautiful.
> ...



Does love have a color? Nope.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. Whites did a job with slavery...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> ...



Girlfriend, please! A white person can't do anything for me, that I can't do better for myself. Period. 
African-Americans are some of the most intelligent, savvy, creative, talented, industrious folk on the planet. You couldn't enlighten a light bulb. Do I need you? I think not.


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


It's OK, it's just seems that you to want get personal more then talk about the subject.

Thats how people react when their uncomfortable with subjects, just look at Grace right now.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



 Hey why don't you just save that speech for the next NAACP convention.

 I'm sure that they will buy into that kind of racist nonsense.


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I'm quite comfy, Tank, but thanks for the concern. I wuv you too. Sometimes. 

You get personal with every thread you post, dude. It never fails. It's about Blacks. You are just fascinated with them, aren't you? Care to enlighten us as to why? I know you aren't kkk racist or storm front racist. If you were, you'd be kicked out of their hickville club once you had your beer with HG. So......what's your story? Wanna tell? I won't hold my breath, though.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...




Of course. A black gay liberal could never be this smart, clever, or intelligent. How many times have I been accused of being a secret "white conservative"? No, honey. There is no shame in my game. My father was African-American and Native American, from La. and my mother was African-American, Native American, German, French, Spanish, and English heritage from from La. and Texas. A white conservative would be out of his or her league, messing with me. They're all stupid and Neanderthal.  Bzzzt. Wrong answer.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Well, I guess you are afraid of the question. Pretty mystifying. Most of our USMB racists, and I don't mean that as an insult, just a statement of fact, are at least honest.

Joyce, IanC, manifold, and xsited1 will all tell you that Asians are superior to whites and whites are superior to blacks. All wrong, but at least they aren't afraid to state their beliefs.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Hmmm. You're a racist and a homophobe that quotes Chris Rock. Interesting. You do any other tricks?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



 The only good thing about Homo's is that they don't reproduce.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > We enslaved them.
> ...



Well, of course that's a lie. Africans were stolen from their land...ambushed and quite often at gunpoint, shackled and hoarded onto waiting ships, in the most inhumane conditions. There was no selling of slaves to white slavers. Stop lying. Or produce the evidence.


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Joyce, IanC, manifold, and xsited1 will all tell you that Asians are superior to whites and whites are superior to blacks. All wrong, but at least they aren't afraid to state their beliefs.


It all depends on what one finds to be "superior", I personaly believe those with compassion for others to be "superior"


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Ah, contraire. Some have natural children by previous hetero marriages. Some use surrogates, and some adopt. LOL. Moron.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Joyce, IanC, manifold, and xsited1 will all tell you that Asians are superior to whites and whites are superior to blacks. All wrong, but at least they aren't afraid to state their beliefs.
> ...


That's nice. Are you saying that in your opinion skin color has nothing to do with superiority?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


Uh...sure they do.

Here's a movie you will probably enjoy.

Fact meets fiction for writer/director Mike Mills in 'Beginners' - The Boston Globe


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > White women; a black man's kryptonite
> ...


They are for me! Hispanic women too!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



 But far more die of AIDS before they could ever have children.


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Produce the evidence they weren't sold. According to the books I've read in my years on this earth, and in school, most tribal wars in africa resulted in the victors selling off the captured enemy. To white people who had the money to purchase them. Yes, there were raids by whites to get blacks. Both parties are and were responsible for what happened. They sold. Whites bought.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Ebonics is what uneducated blacks and poor whites speak and/or write. You can investigate the archives at KPFT.org, and listen to my using the Queen's English better than you ever could.


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Well darker skin is superiour in preventing melanoma.

But, the color of ones skin can be a prejudment of ones nature.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



LOL   I bet you just love refering to it as the "Queen's" English.


----------



## xsited1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Never said that, troll, but of course you know you're lying.  The evidence is clear that IQ test scores vary by race.  I never said anyone was superior.  But I applaud you for another troll post.  You lie so well.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > What is with this we shit. I have never saw, owned, sold, or profited in any way from a Black Slave. Neither have my parents or my grandparents. Yet everyday I get blamed for enslaving the Blacks. Poet is even trying to blame whites for things blacks do to blacks. My family moved to the USA after black slavery ended. "WE" HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THEIR PROBLEMS!!!
> ...



 Hey why don't you just save that speech for the next NAACP convention.

 I'm sure that they will buy into that kind of racist nonsense.       [/QUOTE]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UJlNRODZHA]YouTube - &#x202a;Talk - Tim Wise on White Privilege&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Is that why white guys hold girls/women in dungeon or become serial killers?


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Talk - Tim Wise on White Privilege&#x202c;&rlm;


What a Uncle Tim


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

I wish I knew where I can get some of that white privilege stuff you're talking about.

 Never seen any but I'll keep looking.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Pardon me, but are you under the impression that heterosexuals are immune to HIV/AIDS??? They happen to comprise the largest group of new cases. 
And also AIDS isn't the death sentence it once was, due to new drugs. You're really ignorant and uneducated, aren't you?


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Rise of the Black Serial Killer | Phinehas Fury


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

Blacks are the perpetual victims.

 Can't pay the rent. Blame the white man.

 Too lazy to find a job. Blame the white man.

 Woman left your sorry ass.  Blame the white man.

 Fill in the blank (.............)  Blame the white man.


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Blacks treating "dark girls" like shit, blame the white man


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Blacks are the perpetual victims.
> 
> Can't pay the rent. Blame the white man.
> 
> ...



Replace "white man" with Jews and we get the majority of your posts on this board.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


Chronology on the History of Slavery 1619 to 1789
In the 1700s the coasts of West Africa had three main divisions controlled by Europeans in their effort to monopolize the slave trade. The three divisions were SENEGAMBIA, UPPER GUINEA, and LOWER GUINEA. SENEGAMBIA'S two navigable rivers, the Senegal and the Gambia, were controlled by the French and the English, respectively. The West Africans who became slaves from the SENEGAMBIA included the Fula, Wolof, Serer, Felup, and the Mandingo. UPPER GUINEA had a two thousand miles coastline from the Gambia south and east to the Bight of Biafra. This coastline was also designated the Windward Coast because of the heavy winds on the shore. The West Africans who became slaves from the UPPER GAMBIA included the Baga and Susu from French Guinea, the Chamba from Sierra Leone, the Krumen from the Grain Coast, and the Fanti and the Ashanti from the Gold Coast, commonly referred to today as Ghana. East of the Volta River was the Slave Coast which was so named because the slave trade was at its height there since the African kings (Slattees) permitted Europeans to compete equally for Africans to become slaves. Those West Africans who became slaves from this region included Yoruban, Ewe, Dahoman, Ibo, Ibibio, and the Efik. LOWER GUINEA had fifteen hundred miles of coastline from Calabar to the southern desert. The West Africans who became slaves from this region were all Bantus. The trading of Africans from the West Coast provided an economic boon for the Europeans. The trading of Africans from the West Coast produced the heinous Middle passage. The trading of Africans from the West Coast produced the African American! 

For the first time I have found evidence that African "kings" permitted Europeans to "compete" for slaves. I never would have thought it to be true. But if anyone thinks that this absolves whites of their heinous part in the slave trade, its' expansion and its' conclusion, they have another think coming. No one held a gun to the head of any white, forcing him to buy a slave. Absolutely horrific and reprehensible, by any standards.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



So serial killer isn't based on the color of one's skin?


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Blacks are the perpetual victims.
> 
> Can't pay the rent. Blame the white man.
> 
> ...



And you're the white man we're supposed to be blaming? LOL
Like you're some success story. What a tangled web we weave, when first we seek to deceive. But then again, you have your own troubles you probably blame on others, eh what?


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


According to the article blacks have a higher rate of being serial killers


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



If it was due to skin color why haven't the numbers been consistent through out history?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 4, 2011)

```

```



poet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are the perpetual victims.
> ...


 No problems here.

Because, I have been anointed with "white privilege".


----------



## Grace (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



It doesn't absolve anything, no. But the Irish and other immigrants, although free, didn't have it much better.
No one held a gun to the tribal kings to sell of their enemies, either. 
What was done to the Jews is reprehensible and horrific as well. Same with what's going on in Rwanda and Uganda. Evil permeates this world, Poet. My family was poor. They worked the land, and were farmers. Their ancestors came from europe and worked for what they had, not via black slave hands. And look at Australia. Nothing but poor people from debtors prison is how they started. 
That was then. This is now. Division must end. Period. Nobody is entitled to anything from the past. End the division. From all sides.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Actually Asians and Hispanics, here in the States are pretty unbiased. They do tend to segregate themselves to a certain extent, but that's more out of familiarity and language than bias.
Blach and white segregation is more an economical segregation than racist. The poor black neighborhoods havee poor whites and rich white neighborhoods have some rich blacks.
Very rarely is there any racial segregation other than The *Black* Elks, The Congressional *Black* Caucus, *Black* Entertainment Television, Miss *Black* America, The New *Black* Panther Party, National *Black* Police Association, etc.
Blacks keep bitching about equality, but keep segregating themselves and have the balls to cry "racism"???
White racism is all but dead in 2011 America. What remains is more resentment at what whites see as an unfair advantage being given to a group based on skin color.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > This attitude black folks have towards "dark girls" is the same everywhere in the world.
> ...


Yeah right Tank should take language advice from you???


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



Good job again, grammar cop.


----------



## FireFly (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Talk - Tim Wise on White Privilege&#x202c;&rlm;



That speaker is 100% full of shit! For my entire life there has only been black privilege.

I grew up with nothing & worked in the fields as a child doing hard labor intensive dirty work that I have never saw a black person do in my life. There was no white privilege. I worked my ass off before during & after school & paid for everything myself. I got my first after graduation job only because I got the highest score on a employment physics exam that the employment agency had ever saw.

At my first after graduation job as a high tech service technician all aspect of our jobs were tracked. Such as response time, calls done per day, recalls for a problem within 10 days or 10,000 cycles, average days & cycles after repair until the next repair, how many dollars worth of parts I used per service call, & how much extra I sold the customer. At the end of every service call they got a questionnaire as to my performance in 7 categories with a comment section.

In a years time I was ranked #1 in many & at least #4 out of all 60 service technicians in nearly every category. By the 3rd year I was ranked the #1 out of 60 service technicians many of who were there over 20 years. Guess who got promoted into position to be my boss? A black woman who ranked 55 out of 60 & had been kicked out of many customers businesses. The company would have fired her ass if she was white but they feared a lawsuit. They figured they would promote her to keep her mostly behind a desk & out of the customers offices where she hurt the business. The owner said she was worth 2 affirmative action points because she was black & a woman.

Her first week as my boss this stupid black woman proceeded to tell me how to wire a circuit on a machine. She was clearly wrong according to the schematic & I said no that is not correct & will cause a very dangerous short circuit that will damage the equipment & shock anyone who touches it. I said to her do you even know how to read a schematic? She said I must be a white supremacist & ordered me to do it her way, so I did as I was told. When I flipped the breaker on to send power to the machine a power supply exploded, smoke & fire erupted & knocked out power to 1/3rd of the building.

Out of the shock of nearly being electrocuted I said see I told you this would happen & she fired me saying I was a white supremacist. Over the next couple of days the business owner called me several times begging me to come back. I ended up getting a huge raise & was told I did not have to take any orders from my boss even though she was technically still my boss. I played the game for a couple years until a few of us left & started our own company to get away from that oppressive BS.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 4, 2011)

poet said:


> A black gay liberal could never be this smart, clever, or intelligent.



Rule of thumb: anything who describes themselves as a 'liberal'  today is probably a fucking moron.


> They're all stupid and Neanderthal


They (plural) are all a singular noun?

Weren't you just bragging about how smart you are?


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 4, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


By what measure? Absolute strength? Sprinting and jumping abilities? IQ?


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > A black gay liberal could never be this smart, clever, or intelligent.
> ...



Yes. I did, and do, constantly. They (conservatives and Republicans) are all stupid and Neanderthal(ish). What's the problem? Slow?

Oops. You just proved my point. Thanks


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



I hear caveats coming from you.  I despise comparisons. The Irish  and "other immigrants" weren't chattal slaves, who were raped and murdered. I disagree. Until the past is "resolved", it remains a factor.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Oh, you're from Alabama. I'm sorry.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



Point taken. Even I make mistakes. Please do point it out when I do, as I will.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. Whites did a job with slavery...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> 
> Yet, you'd say you weren't "race-baiting" with the OP, were you, Tank?



Hasn't been a slave in this Country since 1866 and yet you manage to blame all your problems on slavery and whites. Are you EVER responsible for your actions?


----------



## sparky (Jun 5, 2011)

_Gold digger slave ship bound for greener fields,
Sold in a market for those makeup deals.
Cosmetic slaver know he's doin alright.
Hear him whip the women just around midnight.
Ah brown sugar how come you $$$$ so good
(a-ha) brown sugar, just like a young girl should
A-huh.





Drums beating, Estee Lauder sales run hot,
L'Oreal  wondrin where it's gonna stop.
Covergirl knows that he's doin alright.
You should a heard him just around midnight.
Ah brown sugar how come you $$$$ so good
(a-ha) brown sugar, just like a black girl should
A-huh.




I bet your mama worked for Maybelline, and all her boy
Friends were sweet sixteen.
Im no schoolboy but I know what I like,
You should have heard me just around midnight.

Ah brown sugar how come you $$$$ so good
(a-ha) brown sugar, just like a young girl should.

I said yeah, I said yeah, I said yeah, I said
Oh just like a, just like a black girl should.




I said yeah, I said yeah, I said yeah, I said
Oh just like, just like a black girl should._


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. Whites did a job with slavery...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> ...



Oh, right. The moment the Emacipation Proclamation was signed, all black peoples' problems disappeared, overnight. The word didn't hit Texas until a whole year later, hence we celebrate "Juneteeth" (June 19th). Then Jim Crow in the first part of the 20th century. Segregation until Truman integrated the Armed Forces and schools became integrated (on paper) in 1954. Then there was that whole "March on Washington" thing in the early 60's, and the Civil Rights Act of '64. And still in 2011, we have rampant racism, cries of reverse racism (which doesn't exist), and the first black president who is more despised for his skin color (whether you are willing to admit it or not) than for his policies, which have been remarkable, in light of the Republican onslaught to destroy the middle class and poor people (a large segment of which consist of people of color....fancy that).
Notice that, mostly, only rich  whites ( who benefit greatly from Republican policies which favor them) and poor whites ( who are largely uneducated, and easily manipulated by fear and right wing propaganda) vote Republican. Educated whites, who fall within the middle class, and/or who do not benefit from Republican policies, tend to vote Democratic. It's those whites who are responsible for Obama being elected president, which he could not have done without them. 

I, personally, have few problems...so there is no need for me to blame whites, or anyone else. I have worked long and hard from 1970, upon graduating from high school, at the top of my class, until 1993, when I retired. No one gave me anything that I didn't earn.
Now I spend my time composing music, writing and producing, in my own studio. I'm responsible for my every action. What's your excuse? White privilege (again?)
Oh, and you're from North Carolina. I'm sorry.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > A black gay liberal could never be this smart, clever, or intelligent.
> ...



 Don't be too hard on him.

 Because it's the white man's fault not his.

 True story


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



No the only fault you have, outside of being stupid and reprehensible is slandering another forum member. And I just got here, with 56 posts under my belt. 
Board, he asked me if I "still" have AIDS? I want to know is that supposed to be some anti-gay humor? And I'd like to know why the moderation hasn't acted on my reporting of your act of slander. I'm sure there is a clause in the Terms of Service, which clearly states that false accusation is a violation, and grounds for permanent banning.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry Buckwheat, but there's no Aunt Jemima on this board to protect your delicate feelings.

 I would say grow up and be a man.

 But since you're a Homo that's impossible.


----------



## Colin (Jun 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> Tank is confusing. I haven't figured him out yet, but I've seen bits and pieces that lead me to believe he isn't as racist as he shows himself to be. If he were, no way would he want to hang out and have a beer with another black man.



He likes to have something to aspire to. He likes being with people who are superior to him.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



Yup whites are to blame, poor mistreated blacks are innocent and have no responsibility in the way they chose to live their lives.

The Democrats held blacks down from 1866 until Civil Rights laws were passed and since then they have "helped" them by destroying their cohesion as a family and teaching them they are the perpetual victim.

Whitey forces blacks to rob, murder and rape. Whitey forces black men to abandon their kids. Whitey is the ever present crutch for the victimized blacks.

What is sad is that before the Democrats taught the blacks they were the perpetual victim and "owed" something their family structure was one of the strongest in the Nation, their work ethic just as high. Crime was low amongst the black community until the Democrats taught them whitey owed them and that they were never to blame for any action they took.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



Can't handle free speech either can you?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



I'm not from Alabama any more than you're from Africa, asshole. I moved here from Fort Lauderdale 4 months ago. I lived in South Florida for 10 years. I was born and raised in Connecticut. 

Stereotype much?


----------



## Douger (Jun 5, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > This attitude black folks have towards "dark girls" is the same everywhere in the world.
> ...


If we could only make Africa even blacker !
 Lincoln tried. His handlers wouldn't allow it.
I like mine brown with straight hair.


----------



## IanC (Jun 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



it would be hard to draw up a list of qualities in a person that most people in western societies would agree are superior that wouldnt find whites, on average, higher ranked than blacks. because the societal norms are based on white strengths and preferences to a large part, I think whites may even outrank NE Asians, certainly other asians. other societies would probably have a different order than westerners but maybe not.


----------



## hvywgt250 (Jun 5, 2011)

FireFly said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. *Whites did a job with slavery*...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> ...


Delusion is a well known trait of the black man, they like to rewrite his-story in their own minds instead of rationally reading and accepting the real historical facts. Arabs also bought slaves from the black Africans too, but they don't seem to have much of a problem with Arabs.

They'd never dream of going back, they have it far too good over here in our countries. Easy targets for them to rape and steal from, the government paying their way, "rapping" about killing whites and seeing those same whites then buying their so-called music. Oh no, blacks might complain all day long about how bad the white man is, but secretly they know how good they have it here. Black people are never happy unless they have something to complain about no matter how delusional they seem, that's just the way it is.

They won't go back unless we toughen up, wake up and realise what a national crisis we are facing and send their ungrateful asses back there. Then they'll really have something to complain about when they are forced to live the African way of life after living lives of luxury over here!


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sorry Buckwheat, but there's no Aunt Jemima on this board to protect your delicate feelings.
> 
> I would say grow up and be a man.
> 
> But since you're a Homo that's impossible.



Buckwheat? Aunt Jemima? Black stereotypes? There is nothng stereotypical about me. And my feelings are fine, but anyone in their right mind would object to slander and an attempt at character assassination. You don't know me, or anything about me...so to assume that I have HIV (even if I did) and to broadcast it in a public forum is a criminal offense. The fact that you immediately jump to ad hominem attacks, shows how weak and lacking in debate skills you are. 
And we'll see if the moderation has the integrity to deal with creeps like you. 

Grow up? I've officially been a man, and on my own since the age of 18. I'm not 58.
And more gay men would be seen as "real men" than you ever would. And if you say the wrong thing at the wrong time to the wrong person...it could very well be the last thing you ever do.


----------



## Grace (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



I thought you intelligent at first. My bad.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Buckwheat, but there's no Aunt Jemima on this board to protect your delicate feelings.
> ...


 Please provide evidence that stating you are HIV on a public forum is a criiminal offense?

( This ought to be good )

 Any person of the male gender who gets his fudge packed has had their "Man Card" revoked.

 And can no longer lay claim to being a man but are now basically an "It"

(Not a she and not a he; but an It )


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1993/11/reverse-racism-or-how-the-pot-got-to-call-the-kettle-black/4638/

The trouble is you're caught up in your own madness. You watch, listen to, and absorb the right wing racist propaganda of Fox News as gospel. God gave you a brain....using it is optional. Try gathering information and learning the truth, before rattling off "right wing talking points", and trying to pass them off as intellectual prowess. I"m an uppity n-word, just like Barack Obama. Deal with it.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Oh, yes Miss Thing...I handle free speech quite well....extremely fond of the 1st amendment. Girl, how you do you handle it?


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



We are what we eat, and where we live. Stereotype? Yeah, it seems to be the standard currency 'round here.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Honey, moreso than anyone here. Funny, I thought you sane, at first...new age witches have a knack for disguises.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Oh, yes Miss Thing...I handle free speech quite well....extremely fond of the 1st amendment. Girl, how you do you handle it?



 Really??

 Then why did you PM me and cuss me out saying that you were getting a lawyer and we're going to shut down this board because you were offended?

Btw  How is that lawyer thing working out faggot boy?


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




What is Defamation of Character?
The term defamation of character is often used to describe accusations of slander, libel or both. Slander involves verbal derogatory statements, while libel involves written ones. In a court of law, the plaintiff pursuing the lawsuit would charge defamation of character to cover any form of false or damaging allegations.

Defamation of character is notoriously difficult to prove in court, although the actual effects can be quite evident and damaging. If a disgruntled customer of a restaurant tells numerous people that the head chef has AIDS, for example, sales for that restaurant could fall and the employee might lose his job or find it difficult to work. Because the customer's slanderous statement concerns a specific person and an unproven accusation, the chef may have a legitimate case of defamation of character.

The main problem with proving defamation of character is the protection of free speech guaranteed by the First Amendment. Courts generally agree that an opinion, no matter how malicious, is not the same as a stated fact. If the disgruntled customer had said "Don't eat at Joe's Cafe. I think the food is lousy and the chef is sick," then defamation of character would be difficult to prove. Other people can still form different opinions. *Once the customer said "Don't eat at Joe's Cafe. I know the chef and he has AIDS," then a statement of fact has occurred and a claim of defamation of character can be pursued.*


Uh,  your goose is cooked.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, yes Miss Thing...I handle free speech quite well....extremely fond of the 1st amendment. Girl, how you do you handle it?
> ...



Wait. Be patient. It's coming. You scared? You ought to be.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

I believe I found the "Poet's" YouTube video

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKbjvxpUUgo&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - &#x202a;Hate In The Black Gay Community PT II "Lets Read"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I believe I found the "Poet's" YouTube video
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Hate In The Black Gay Community PT II "Lets Read"&#x202c;&rlm;



I'm not on You Tube, and I don't have a video..........yet. I'm working on it.
But I do have a poem, that could easily be about you. I wrote it for another grand, self-indulgent girl who thought she could baffle with BS. 


DIVATUDE 


All eyes on the one 
The one who must be seen 
No hand or foot needed 
As the one careens off a cliff 
Of Self-importance 
To a crevasse of moral terpitude 
It's a show we didn't pay for 
But bound by circumstance 
We are forced to bear witness to: 
The orgy of self-indulgence 

A legend in their own mind 
The center of attention 
An ounce of self-editing 
Would begat a pound of redemption 
Blah blah me 
And I blah blah 
You blah, they blah 
Me caca 
The curtain is down 
But still on stage 
Waiting for applause 
From a gilded cage 
Monkey in a zoo 
Boo hoo hoo 
So starved for love 
The things we do


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



LOL   Yeah I'm shaking in my boots.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Shake, girl, shake. Show me what you working with.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Poet and his boyfriend having a spat 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fBJ16KhjBU&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - &#x202a;Black Faggot Fight&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Black Faggot Fight&#x202c;&rlm;



Ms. Sunni Woman...I am not watching your videos or clicking onto your links...let's get that straight. I'm only here to expose you for the fraudulent queen that you are...work it out Ms. Thing.
And my life partner is not black. Surprise. Although he is repeatedly mistaken for white. I have no problem with whites...but he can't stand y'all. LOL.  I try to caution him that all of y'all are not like "that". But he's not having it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

We all know that you watch them but are just too afraid to admit it.


----------



## Tank (Jun 5, 2011)

When a dog misbehaves we blame the owner.

When a black misbehaves we blame whites.

Are blacks pets that were just not raised correctly?


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> We all know that you watch them but are just too afraid to admit it.



No.  I don't.  wouldn't give you the satisfaction. And I'm afraid of nothing. Least of all, you. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Tank said:


> When a dog misbehaves we blame the owner.
> 
> When a black misbehaves we blame whites.
> 
> Are blacks pets that were just not raised correctly?



Pets? How insulting. Slavery ended in 1865, when Lincoln freed the slaves...I know you wish to return to those good ol' days, but never again. 

Who do we blame when whites misbehave? No one....due to "white privilege". Fancy that.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



What 'we'? Slavery was nothing to do with me, or mine, thanks very much. If you want to bask in 'white guilt', feel free, but do it alone.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



The past is resolved on our end. You just need to stop crying about it and using it as an excuse to smoke crack, beat your women, and join a gang instead of getting a job.

The only institutionalized racism in America today is in the Negroes' favour, yet no matter how hard the White man tries, he cannot make the Negroe race civilized any more than he can teach dogs to recite poety.

How much longer must the White man carry this burden?


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> still in 2011, we have rampant racism



Yes, we do. The Democrats want more dead White babies because they feel bad for the Negroe.



> *THE CITY OF CHICAGO, *as a result of a federal appeals court ruling issued yesterday,will  pay about $30 million to blacks who were not hired as firefighters  because they scored significantly lower on entrance tests than white  candidates. Not only must the Chicago fire department compromise  standards and hire less qualified candidates _purely because they are black_, thus  discriminating against more qualified whites, but it must pay millions  in compensation to men who have never worked and will never work as  firemen. These never-hired beneficiaries of the suit will receive  compensation for one reason: they are black.


The Thinking Housewife  Chicago Fire Department Must Pay Millions and Dumb Down Its Force



> Notice that, mostly, only rich  whites ( who benefit greatly from Republican policies which favor them) and poor whites ( who are largely uneducated, and easily manipulated by fear and right wing propaganda) vote Republican. Educated whites, who fall within the middle class, and/or who do not benefit from Republican policies, tend to vote Democratic. It's those whites who are responsible for Obama being elected president, which he could not have done without them.



Anyone who votes for a party and not for a candidate and platform is a fucking moron.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


Go fuck yourself, Maddie. If you don't like what's on TV, change the channel. If you don't like our speech, stop trying to inject yourself in the conversation.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 5, 2011)

IanC said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Look at all the real competitors in the Olympic finals when it comes to the track. All black. Look at the NBA. When it comes to sprinting and jumping, blacks tend to excel due to a higher proportion of fast-twitch muscle fibers. Whites, by contrast, have more slow-twitch fibers, which is better in terms of absolute and sustained strength (think powerlifting), but not as explosive.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Ms. Sunni Woman...


You thin women are a vile thing and being compared to one is an insult?

A misogynistic faggot... go figure


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Slavery ended in 1865



So now you admit your whining was bullshit and it's time for you tro take responsibility for yourselves and stop blaming the White man?



> Who do we blame when whites misbehave? No one....



So you admit Whites are responsible for themselves while your race can't be?


----------



## Ropey (Jun 5, 2011)

JB you have more angst and hate in one finger than most in their entire bodies.

Take your meds...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Slavery ended in 1865, when Lincoln freed the slaves..



 Hard to believe that you finally do admit it.

 It's time for you black folk to throw away the victim status and start trying to stand on your own 2 feet
.
 I'm sick of hearing you talk about slavery and how it's affected you.

 You were not a slave and you never met anybody that was a slave.

 So get that chip off your shoulder and get a life Buckwheat.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...






You racist POS. Nobody is crying....you may cry one day. Smoke crack? Beat women, join a gang? You must be looking in a mirror.

Racism, institutionalized, systemic, and otherwise, is alive and well...and coming, concretely from whites. 
What is Racism?
Racism 

 Racism is the belief that a particular race is superior or inferior to another, that a person&#8217;s social and moral traits are predetermined by his or her inborn biological characteristics. Racial separatism is the belief, most of the time based on racism, that different races should remain segregated and apart from one another.  


Racial Separatism       
Racism has existed throughout human history. It may be defined as the hatred of one person by another -- or the belief that another person is less than human -- because of skin color, language, customs, place of birth or any factor that supposedly reveals the basic nature of that person. It has influenced wars, slavery, the formation of nations, and legal codes.

During the past 500-1000 years, racism on the part of Western powers toward non-Westerners has had a far more significant impact on history than any other form of racism (such as racism among Western groups or among Easterners, such as Asians, Africans, and others). The most notorious example of racism by the West has been slavery, particularly the enslavement of Africans in the New World (slavery itself dates back thousands of years). This enslavement was accomplished because of the racist belief that Black Africans were less fully human than white Europeans and their descendants. 


A primer on the word racism. - By Richard Thompson Ford - Slate Magazine

A Primer on Racism
The many uses of the word and how legit they are.
By Richard Thompson Ford
Updated Wednesday, Sept. 30, 2009, at 12:41 PM ET
More than a few naive souls hoped that the election of Barack Obama signaled a new era of racial harmony. Instead, alas, American race relations have entered a bizarre new phase in which tension is ubiquitous and almost anyone can claim to be the victim of racism. Former President Jimmy Carter lamented that "there is an inherent feeling among many in the country that an African-American should not be president," in reaction to Rep. Joe Wilson's now-infamous outburst during President Obama's congressional address. Also of late, the Rev. Al Sharpton and many others cried racism over a tasteless New York Post cartoon, Cambridge police were accused of "racial profiling" after arresting Harvard professor Henry Louis Gates Jr. at his home, and Newsweek asked "Is Your Baby Racist?" And although conservatives have long complained of unwarranted accusations of racism, two of their henchmen, Glenn Beck and Rush Limbaugh, have been shamelessly playing the race card. 




Politicians and pundits on both the left and right abuse the term racism to tar their political enemies. But decent people with good intentions also overuse the term as they struggle to draw attention to racial injustices that do not involve overt bigotry. With the R-word used to describe so many different things, it no longer has a clear and agreed-upon meaning. Attorney General Eric Holder has urged Americans to talk bravely and openly about race, but how can we when we aren't speaking the same language? In the interest of democratic dialogue, I offer this rough-and-ready primer on racism for the not-so-post-racist era. Below, I'll define several of the more commonly cited types of racism and offer my humble opinion as to whether they deserve the label. 

Institutional racism
Many businesses, schools, clubs, and other organizations are racially homogenous or segregated, even though no one deliberately excludes racial minorities or tries to prevent them from succeeding. For instance, although roughly half of all college football players are black, only about 5 percent of head coaches are. 



 Correction, Oct. 1, 2009: The original sentence misspelled Harvey Gantt's name. (Return to the corrected sentence.)



Evidently, you suffer from what most racists suffer from, terminal stupidity. You, obviously, can't spell, and I doubt if a remedial English course will help.

Since you "collectively" started this s***, I guess you'll have to bear the burden for the duration. Moron.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

You are an idiot Poet.

 Do you think anyone is going to read all that nonsense.

 It almost sounds like you are a member of the Nation of Islam.

 But I know that you aren't because they don't allow Queers to be members.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone that points out facts is a racist now? Is it true that crime is higher, much higher, amongst the black population? Is it true that black males refuse to be fathers at a much higher percentage then any other group? Is it true that black families are broken in most of the black community?

Pointing these things out does not make one a racist. It makes one a realist. The destruction of the black family was done by democrats in a concentrated effort to make them dependent on the party.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The destruction of the black family was done by democrats in a concentrated effort to make them dependent on the party.


Actually, that statement itself is racist. What you are saying is that blacks are stupid and easily led.

Well, I guess they aren't stupid enough to vote for Republicans.

What do you blame the destruction of the white family on?


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> You are an idiot Poet.
> 
> Do you think anyone is going to read all that nonsense.
> 
> ...



If you think so, I'm on track. 
I give a sh** if you read it or not...it's my evidence for my argument. So until you produce evidence to the contrary, it stands, as gospel. 
I'm a life-long Episcopalian....a Christian, not a Muslim. Thank you.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That slow twitch vs. fast twitch argument was used about 40 years ago concerning sprinters vs. long distance runners. I guess it had to be revised to powerlifing since the African marathoners gained power. Do you also ascribe to the theory that slaves who ran away were suffering from a disease?


----------



## Tank (Jun 5, 2011)

When are black "men" going to stop treating black women like shit?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > You are an idiot Poet.
> ...



 That figures;

 Because they are one of the few churches that accepts fudge packers.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > The destruction of the black family was done by democrats in a concentrated effort to make them dependent on the party.
> ...



Stating a fact is not racist dumb fuck.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



What fact did you state? Were the black Marines you served with equal to the white Marines you served with? If not, how were they deficient.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Anyone that points out facts is a racist now? Is it true that crime is higher, much higher, amongst the black population? Is it true that black males refuse to be fathers at a much higher percentage then any other group? Is it true that black families are broken in most of the black community?
> 
> Pointing these things out does not make one a racist. It makes one a realist. The destruction of the black family was done by democrats in a concentrated effort to make them dependent on the party.



No, girlfriend, actually all that is white racist propaganda. There is an agenda afoot, to demonize blacks as criminal, irresponsible, and broken....it makes it so much more easier to discriminate against them, and justify that discrimination. It's propaganda. 
Do you think I feel less of a person because you post that here? Am I supposed to be intimidated, and run away with my tail between my legs?
I'm an arrogant, uppity SOB...and I don't take no stuff off of any white people. Some white people know me, and accept me for who and what I am....and some are completely fearful and discombobulated by me, because they can't compete intellectually and attempt to use sophistr, to no avail. 

Of course pointing out "those things" makes you a racist....because you seek to demonize black people, in order to feel good about yourself. And no telling how many skeletons you got in your closet. 
Blacks align themselves with the Democratic Party because the Dem Party cared about the interests of the black community...the Republican Party could care less.
The black family was effectively destroyed or fractured by the effects of slavery and Jim Crow. Who do you think that you're talking to?


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

Tank said:


> When are black "men" going to stop treating black women like shit?



When are white men going to stop treating white women like shit?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I have not here or anywhere else claimed a black person was inferior to me. Care to quote me? I have stated and it is a fact, that black families when taken as a whole are mostly broken. Males do not stay around to be fathers. And crime amongst black youths is at an all time high. All facts.

Further we can trace this disintegration of the black family to the failed policies of Democrats starting after the Civil Rights laws were passed. For over 40 years democrats have been making blacks dependent on Government and thus Democrats running said Government.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Fudge packers? Does your church accept "muff divers", or "felchers"? 
How dare you malign my church, you don't know anything about it...you're obviously a "fake, self-righteous wanna be Christian.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



You're the dumb fuck, because it's not a fact. It's propaganda. Made up rhetoric, with no basis in fact, to serve a racist white agenda.
 I wonder if the persons of color you served with called you a racist SOB, behind your back...of that, I have no doubt. Gomer Pyle.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Now Poet wants us to believe that he is a militant faggot.

 And that white people become fearful of him when he starts flapping his limp wrists.

 As he tells them off with his gay lisp voice.


----------



## Grace (Jun 5, 2011)

Isn't it recess time for Milk and graham crackers?


----------



## Tank (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > When a dog misbehaves we blame the owner.
> ...


It's like blacks are the spoiled children of white folks, grow up, it's old.

Shit, white folks treat blacks better then blacks treat themselves.

You Bros can start by treating women better.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



 Any so-called church that admits queers as part of its membership.

 Should lose the name Church and be called a Homo House of Worship.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...




Lies and sissy chatter. 
The break up of the black family began, systematically, during slavery, when children were separated from their parents, husbands from their wives (or the mothers of their children), and women from their men, by being "sold down the river" to another plantation to settle a debt, satisfy a slave master's  yearning for a particular slave, or simple commerce. Men were emasculated by not being able to do a damn thing about it, on the forfeiture of their lives or their hide. Women took on the burden of caring for fatherless families...it became ingrained in the psyche over generations...and you want to blame the Democratic Party. You scum of the Earth.


----------



## Grace (Jun 5, 2011)

So..just for funzies, Sunni. Since you're for sharia law, would you throw a stone at a woman with fellow muslims in the process of stoning her to death?


----------



## Grace (Jun 5, 2011)

> The break up of the black family began, systematically, during slavery, when children were separated from their parents, husbands from their wives (or the mothers of their children), and women from their men, by being "sold down the river" to another plantation to settle a debt, satisfy a slave master's yearning for a particular slave, or simple commerce. Men were emasculated by not being able to do a damn thing about it, on the forfeiture of their lives or their hide. Women took on the burden of caring for fatherless families...it became ingrained in the psyche over generations.



Poppycock.


----------



## Tank (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Lies and sissy chatter.
> The break up of the black family began, systematically, during slavery, when children were separated from their parents, husbands from their wives (or the mothers of their children), and women from their men, by being "sold down the river" to another plantation to settle a debt, satisfy a slave master's  yearning for a particular slave, or simple commerce. Men were emasculated by not being able to do a damn thing about it, on the forfeiture of their lives or their hide. Women took on the burden of caring for fatherless families...it became ingrained in the psyche over generations...and you want to blame the Democratic Party. You scum of the Earth.


Black familes do better in America, then anywhere else in the world.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



And you have to be the stupidest member in this entire forum. There is somebody gay in every church in the world. There are gay Muslims. Gay Buddhists. Gay atheists. Gays are ubiquitous. There are gay people in your family. You might be gay. 
Christ didn't even speak to the matter....that's how important it was. He said, "He who is without sin, cast the first stone". So you need to drop your brick like it burned your hand. Reprobate.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> > The break up of the black family began, systematically, during slavery, when children were separated from their parents, husbands from their wives (or the mothers of their children), and women from their men, by being "sold down the river" to another plantation to settle a debt, satisfy a slave master's yearning for a particular slave, or simple commerce. Men were emasculated by not being able to do a damn thing about it, on the forfeiture of their lives or their hide. Women took on the burden of caring for fatherless families...it became ingrained in the psyche over generations.
> 
> 
> 
> Poppycock.



B****, let me put you on ignore, right now...because you're starting to annoy me.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



 So is that what turned you into a perverted fudge packer??


----------



## Grace (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > > The break up of the black family began, systematically, during slavery, when children were separated from their parents, husbands from their wives (or the mothers of their children), and women from their men, by being "sold down the river" to another plantation to settle a debt, satisfy a slave master's yearning for a particular slave, or simple commerce. Men were emasculated by not being able to do a damn thing about it, on the forfeiture of their lives or their hide. Women took on the burden of caring for fatherless families...it became ingrained in the psyche over generations.
> ...



Truth hurts, doesn't it?

What you posted is EXACTLY why there are gangs killing each other. Why "men" make babies and then leave the woman to raise the child alone. You are a shame to all women. Especially black ones.


----------



## Grace (Jun 5, 2011)

You're turn, sunni. Wanna put me on ignore too? 
Would you throw a rock at a woman along with others with the intent to kill her via stoning?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



 Jesus was referring to a woman not a Homo.

 I know you think you're a female but you're not.

 You are just an "It"

(Not a he or a she; but an it)


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> You're turn, sunni. Wanna put me on ignore too?
> Would you throw a rock at a woman along with others with the intent to kill her via stoning?



 I doubt that I would ever put you on ignore Grace.

 In fact I'm rarely put anybody on ignore.


----------



## Grace (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't bother with the ignore either. Sometimes, you can learn alot, even from assholes.

Now. Imagine the woman buried up to her waist. Men all around you and a pile of rocks. They hand you some. Would you throw?


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



The same thing what turned your mama.


----------



## Grace (Jun 5, 2011)

Ya know, I had to read that a few times. Poet is the first black man in my soon to be 59 years on this earth that actually said what has been bandied about for so long that I didn't believe. There ARE blacks just like him that have that mindset.

I'm gobsmacked. Slavery by the white man is the cause that today's youth impregnate women, then leave the woman to raise the kids alone. The white man is to blame for that. I wonder how many black WOMEN would agree with him? Any black women here?


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Tank said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Another imbecile to put ignore. Goodbye.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Can you show us that trace?


----------



## Grace (Jun 5, 2011)

What about you Salt? Do you agree with what poet said?


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> > The break up of the black family began, systematically, during slavery, when children were separated from their parents, husbands from their wives (or the mothers of their children), and women from their men, by being "sold down the river" to another plantation to settle a debt, satisfy a slave master's yearning for a particular slave, or simple commerce. Men were emasculated by not being able to do a damn thing about it, on the forfeiture of their lives or their hide. Women took on the burden of caring for fatherless families...it became ingrained in the psyche over generations.
> 
> 
> 
> Poppycock.



None of what Poet stated happened?


----------



## Grace (Jun 5, 2011)

Of course it happened.
Please answer my question without turning it in to another question. I know it is not a cut and dried answer. But the gist. Is the reason so many woman (black) today are single parents the fault of white men?


----------



## Grace (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I don't bother with the ignore either. Sometimes, you can learn alot, even from assholes.
> ...



So to make it simple, yes. You would stone a woman to death.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Fake Christian, I need a lecture from you to tell me what Jesus meant? F U. 
I was born a man...I am a man...and I am attracted to other men. I've been with my life partner for 10 years, married in a mass ceremony at a local MCCR church. We're two men, in a monogamous relationship, going strong. And this it could kick your butt, Ms. Thing. 
And since you don't have anything substantive, interesting or sensible to contribute to the discourse..you're the third dumb dora I'm placing on ignore. Goodbye.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > > The break up of the black family began, systematically, during slavery, when children were separated from their parents, husbands from their wives (or the mothers of their children), and women from their men, by being "sold down the river" to another plantation to settle a debt, satisfy a slave master's yearning for a particular slave, or simple commerce. Men were emasculated by not being able to do a damn thing about it, on the forfeiture of their lives or their hide. Women took on the burden of caring for fatherless families...it became ingrained in the psyche over generations.
> ...



Lies and sissy chatter. I'd find the evidence...you find the evidence to the contrary, and we'll see whose measures up.


Found it:

http://www.usm.maine.edu/crm/faculty/jim/Lynching.htm


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandingo_Theory


And Tank alluded to blacks as "child-like" and whites as their adult superiors, in an earlier post, before I placed him on ignore:

http://people.clarkson.edu/~astaiger/LS196/Student Papers/Onyinye Ibeneche.htm


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

A real man would not run and hide.

 But since you are a fudge Packer then you aren't really a man


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> What about you Salt? Do you agree with what poet said?



Does the selling, breakup and systematic destruction of black families during slavery create a mindset that carries over today in the black community? Yes it does. 

Is it the majority cause? No it's not. 

I don't see it as "blame the white man". It happened, it has lasting effects past down through generations, but individuals chose to follow that path. We, as humans, have the ability to alter our future.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



 I would stone a convicted criminal whether they were a man are a woman.

 The keyword here is "convicted" criminal.


----------



## Grace (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for responding, Salt.


----------



## FireFly (Jun 5, 2011)

poet said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > When a dog misbehaves we blame the owner.
> ...



There is no such thing as "White Privilege." That is some crap people fed you to control your mind & get votes. Obama would not be President if we had "White Privilege" in this country. 96% of blacks voted democrat even when a black person was not on the ticket 2 more percent did not make Obama president, it was white people. We have a Congressional Black Caucus made up of leaders who got there without the help of the "Affirmative Action" law. There is no "White Privilege" in this county except in your mind & it was planted there by politics. That mind control keeps you down when you actually have more rights than any white man in this country. You have been conditioned to vote for those who are planting those thoughts & keeping you down.

This country has an "Affirmative Action" law guaranteeing "Black Privilege." Bottom line is white males such as I, born since 1960 have experienced nothing but "Black Privilege." There is no such thing as the mythical "White Privilege" when whites & blacks compete for Jobs, Home Loans, Schools, Student Loans Business Contracts, or Business Grants & Loans, only "Black Privilege" guaranteed by law. The politicians you vote for have put "Chains On Your Brain" to keep you from trying & succeeding. They don't believe in school vouchers & no child left behind. Democrats still believe in creating black communities with bad schools to continue the programming of the black mind. Why else would they force gifted black students to stay in a failing school instead of letting them have vouchers to excellent schools that don't teach race & privilege? Some degree of "Class Privilege" may exist but not "White Privilege."

In this country you get what you earn! You have been taught to whine like a child instead of work like a man. It is time for you to grow up, break those Chains Off Of Your Brain & act like a man!!!


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

Grace said:


> Of course it happened.
> Please answer my question without turning it in to another question. I know it is not a cut and dried answer. But the gist. Is the reason so many woman (black) today are single parents the fault of white men?



I made my first post before I got to the end of the thread. I answered your question when I saw it, sorry for the confusion.

The reason so many black women are single parents is because they made bad choices in their lives. Unless their child was a product of rape, they had free will in deciding to get pregnant.


----------



## Grace (Jun 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it happened.
> ...



Again, thank you for responding.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

FireFly said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Aren't you whining like a child?


----------



## FireFly (Jun 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



I am not whining about Obama being president. I am talking to a racist who believes white men such as I caused problems between blacks. The fact is the Affirmative Action law does literally discriminate against white men & that can't be denied. I have experienced the evil quota boss & took action in my own hands & moved on. I don't sit around blaming others for my lot in life. I went on and made my own despite the law.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

FireFly said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



White men such as you did cause problems between blacks or was Jim Crow/government sponsored institutionalized racism only fostered by outerworldly white men?

I take all the credit and blame for my lot in life and I wouldn't change one second of it. I went on and made my own despite the white racism I experienced in my life.


----------



## Tank (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I would stone a convicted criminal whether they were a man are a woman.



Cruel


----------



## Zona (Jun 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. Whites did a job with slavery...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> ...



i am in exactly the same boat, but they called me "high yellow"...and I thought they meant I was Asian or something.   

Tank rules!  He is a beacon of something alright.


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

FireFly said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



You're insane. White privilege is alive and well, and systemic. 

10 Ways That the Birthers Are an Object Lesson in White Privilege | News & Politics | AlterNet


New York

When Are White People Going To Stop Waiting For A Handout? - Jack & Jill Politics


Tim Wise: Of National Lies and Racial America


Reverse Racism, or How the Pot Got to Call the Kettle Black - Magazine - The Atlantic


Now, when you've read all those articles I'll read the tripe you wrote. - poet


----------



## FireFly (Jun 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Calling you on your bullshit again. I was born in 1966 so I had nothing to do with Jim Crow or any other retarded crap. No one born after 1946 would have been old enough to vote prior to the end of Jim Crow in 1965. But by all means please continue to blame & punish me with racist laws because or your issues.


----------



## Zona (Jun 5, 2011)

FireFly said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



When you moved on, that was the end of it righty?  NO more hate towards you righty?  

This constant (well, in your case, once in your life) beating down of white men has to stop dammit!


----------



## Zona (Jun 5, 2011)

FireFly said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



Everything you learned, you learned from your parents righty?  Who taught you right or wrong in the 60's?  Did you take your core values from your parents?  

Still dont get it?  How were things for blacks in the early 60's Ron Paul.....the civil rights act was signed when?  Everyone cahnged their thoughts on blacks and black rights after that was signed righty?  Things were so fun after teh civil rights act was signed righty?


----------



## poet (Jun 5, 2011)

FireFly said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



Affirmative Action does not discriminate against white men, and yes, it can be denied. 
Is Affirmative Action Still Needed?
Derrick A. Bell Jr., Lecture: California's Proposition 209: A Temporary Diversion On the Road to Racial Disaster, 30 Loyola of Los Angeles Law Review, 1447 (1997)  
This author explores the motives for establishing and terminating remedies for racial injustice. He contends that history clearly illustrates society's willingness to sacrifice the rights of people of color for the advancement of economic or political interests. (27) An additional charge is that society will only remedy racial wrongs when the remedy furthers these same interests.   

Great emphasis surrounding affirmative action discussion is placed in the term "merit." However, you hardly ever hear this term outside of affirmative action arguments because merit has little to do with "making it." (28) "In short, the phony pennant of merit serves as the false banner or color-blindness, used as justification for opposition to affirmative action."(29) The author poses the question that if a genuine concern exists regarding college admissions based upon merit, why is there no discussion regarding termination of "legacy admits." Also, while the general implication is that merit refers to standardized test scores, these determinants are more accurate reflections of the socio-economic status of the parents.(30)  

Mr. Bell's theory is that Plessy v. Ferguson is the prime example of a policy that "sacrificed the rights of black people in order to gain the support of whites for business-oriented economic policies that harmed a great many whites." (31) While Brown v. Board of Education seemed to represent an end to the "separate but equal" fiction, it was only instituted because the U.S. was attempting to gain credibility with mostly non-white third-world nations and the U.S. discovered that Jim Crow policies did not make for attractive sales brochures.(32) The Brown directive was not implemented until the 1960s with the enactment with additional civil rights laws. The author asserts that once whites discovered that corrective action was "more than condemning the use of fire hoses and police dogs" on innocent children, but entailed foregoing "white only" privileges, willingness subsided and fear of jobs and well-being emerged. (33) Proposition 209, which is an aggressive effort to eliminate all affirmative action programs in California is similarly representative of this same concern. Proposition 209, according to Mr. Bell, is simply a diversion. The real threat to white economic security is "growing reliance on automation, deportation of jobs to third-world countries, and the importation of cheap foreign labor.(34) However, the current strength of the affirmative action opposition, painted in black face (black conservatives leading the charge) once again sacrifices the legitimate rights of people of color to appease whites.  

Mr. Bell's essay was perhaps the most militant perspective on the affirmative action debate. His militant tone, however, does not undermine the merit of his observations. His point surrounding the word "merit" is one well taken. His theme is logical and compelling and his ideas will probably pick up steam as this debate wages on.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 5, 2011)

poet wants more dead babies.

'Affirmative Action' 
KILLS​
State Sponsored Racism: Chicago Forced to Hire 111 Black Firefighters who scored lower than non-Black Firefighters | Scotty Starnes&#039;s Blog

How many children are you willing to kill by refusing to send the best damn firefighters we have, just so negroes can enjoy a false sense of accomplishment?


----------



## FireFly (Jun 5, 2011)

Zona said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



You mean the parents that made me pull weeds, pick up & clear rocks out of hundreds of acres of fields, dig ditches & fence post holes with a shovel & slop hogs, cows & chickens as a child daily before & after school from age 6 on. The same ones who refused to pay for my education, dorm room, insurance, car or gas. I worked for others to earn money for college. I formed my own work crew when I was 15 years old. I hustled jobs to pay my workers & earn money to pay for my car, gas, insurance, food & school. We dug wells, sewers, lagoons, ditches, loaded, hauled & stacked hay bails, shoveled grain, cleaned silos, painted every kind of building, built fences, poured concrete, built barns, grain silos & livestock facilities. I bet no one on this board crawled through a pipeline of pig shit, rats & other crawling things to repair sewage systems, remove skunks, opossums, raccoons, muskrats & other pissed off critters like I did as a teen. I had a crew of 10 throughout the summers until college started up in the fall.

Yeah, my parents tough me that they were not going to give me anything & I had to work for what I wanted in life. Yours must have rewarded you with toys for begging & whining. I never experienced racism until I moved to the city & started working with & for black racist who wielded affirmative action like a weapon.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

FireFly said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



So, "white men such as you" didn't exist prior to 1966? What were the white men prior to 1966, were they better than you or worse?


----------



## Tank (Jun 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> The reason so many black women are single parents is because they made bad choices in their lives.


Are you saying black women make more bad choices in their lives then other races?


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

Tank said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The reason so many black women are single parents is because they made bad choices in their lives.
> ...



I'm saying that getting pregnant and ending up a single parent is a bad choice.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


Do black women get pregnant outside of a committed relationship at a higher rate than other rates?

Is doing so a bad choice?


----------



## FireFly (Jun 5, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



According to history some that are now well over age 65 born before 1946 may have discriminated because they could have voted during the time of Jim Crow. More than likely the racist were from a much earlier time than that, back when Jim Crow started instead of when it ended. That means everyone working today had nothing to do with discrimination. Most people retire at or before 65 years old. So now Affirmative Action only punishes the white males that had absolutely nothing to do with oppressing or discriminating against blacks. Affirmative Action is no longer about getting justice from the long gone & retired racist. It is about getting paid for blaming & whining.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

A message for all black people who want to continually claim victims status and blame the white man.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIPUMTMuPFM&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - &#x202a;STOP BLAMING THE WHITE MAN!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> poet wants more dead babies.
> 
> 'Affirmative Action'
> KILLS​
> ...



Poet was W.C. Fields, in another life. I don't care for children. Not yours, not hers, not his.

And incidents, like the one you mentioned are only indicative of the rampant raciism and discrimination against African-American firefighters across the U.S. 

Dispute sparks tension between African-American firefighters, Newark fire department leaders | NJ.com

Houston Black firefighters continue to fight the flames of racism

Firefighters Ask For Harsher Punishments For Use Of Racial Slurs | Racism Daily

The white firefighters are against sharing any pieces of the pie (mgmt. positions, pay hikes, improved working conditions, etc..) as a matter of tradition and construct.
To suggest that black firefighters are just "naturally inferior" to white firefighters is another example of blatant racism on the parts of whites, who pretend racism is not a factor.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > What about you Salt? Do you agree with what poet said?
> ...



How stupid on your part. You summarily dismiss my assertion as "bunk", but don't provide an explanation as to what the root cause for the breakup of the black family is. 
Blame the white man? Who else would be the blame? Did we bring ourselves here to America, to be abused, raped, murdered and forced to labor for no pay? Don't you think something so grave would have a lasting psychological effect on generations? To be scapegoated for everything from crime to  poor education, completely ignoring poverty, and the instinctive quest to survive, at all costs, while being denied funds for resources that the white community receives without having to ask for it. And you think that is "our fault"?????????? The infrastructure of the entire country is failing, but no place, moreso than the inner city, where minorities are directly and concretely affected. And that's our fault? No jobs mean no opportunity to rise above poverty. No means for day care. No means for advancement. Then we hear cries of blacks not wanting to work. How ridiculous. People work to survive....and who doesn't want to survive?

So, let's blame ourselves...taking full responsibility, while "the white man" laughs in our face at the stupid, hapless negroes, who can't seem to get it together. Our lack of opportunity is our own fault...because with the outdated school textbooks and lack of working computer equipment, and quality teachers, we should still be able to compete with our well-equipped and well-endowed white counterparts, because, heck, we must be superhuman...we endured slavery. Everything else is a piece of cake, or should be.


----------



## FireFly (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > poet wants more dead babies.
> ...



A Hispanic Firefighter ties a Noose & the the entire US White Male population must pay the price. Sorry but I don't agree with your form of social justice.

From your first link


> Ziyad said the firefighter who tied the rope is Hispanic and was having "personal issues."


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

FireFly said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



What? You're bitter because you were denied a job, due to affirmative action? Could it have been due to your stupidity and having nothing to do with AA? I believe that.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

FireFly said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



Evidently. He, undoubtedly, was one of those who 'passes" for white (or thought he was de facto "white") and since that is a part of the "good ol' boy" white mentality, you gots to pay. Damn straight. He was one of yours.
And the entire US white male population doesn't have to pay.....every US white male isn't a friggin racist and a bigot.....some are normal and are racially neutral. The rest of you racist mf'ers, start paying...and in USD.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

Why don't the black's pick a date to end the blame the white man for everything and start taking responsibility for their own lives and actions

 My suggestion would be January 1, 2013 on the 150th anniversary of the Emancipation Proclamation.

You would think that 150 years is more than enough time for the Negroes to get their act together.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

This message is hidden because Sunni Man is on your ignore list.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> This message is hidden because Sunni Man is on your ignore list.



 Hiding from the truth not only shows that you are a racist but also a coward.

Btw how is that calling a lawyer to shut down the board thing going??


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow this thread is on fire!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Why don't the black's pick a date to end the blame the white man for everything and start taking responsibility for their own lives and actions
> 
> My suggestion would be January 1, 2013 on the 150th anniversary of the Emancipation Proclamation.
> 
> You would think that 150 years is more than enough time for the Negroes to get their act together.



Sunni not for nothing but blacks didn't really get "equal" rights until the civil rights movement, and some people will say not even than.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't the black's pick a date to end the blame the white man for everything and start taking responsibility for their own lives and actions
> ...



And why should we let up on blaming them. When they are the ones in control, who else would we blame? They are to blame for the economy, wars, high price of gasoline, shortages, lack of jobs (by outsourcing)...they are to blame for everything. Were we in charge and we f***ed up, they could blame us. I"m going to blame them from now until kingdom come. They best get ready. If they don't like it...they can flee or put me on ignore. Karma is a bitch.


----------



## Tank (Jun 6, 2011)

Sue Mother Nature, shes the reason blacks aren't equal.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't the black's pick a date to end the blame the white man for everything and start taking responsibility for their own lives and actions
> ...



 I will have to agree with you about that HG

 Just wondering what it will take for the blame the white man for everything mindset to end among blacks.

 My Irish ancestors came to America after the Civil War had ended.

 So I find it hard to participate in a sense of guilt for something that neither I nor my ancestors were involved in.

 That's why I suggested a date to end all of this divisive madness.

 Otherwise it could go on forever.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

This message is hidden because Tank is on your ignore list.  

This message is hidden because Sunni Man is on your ignore list.  

Sorry, but I can't seem to make out what you guys are saying. LOL


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



 Except that now we have a black president in the White House.

 Which means that a black man is in control and has responsibility for all of the items that you listed.

 So what is your excuse now Buckwheat ??


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You shouldn't feel guilty for anything, however I don't think we can really set a date for this sort of thing.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> This message is hidden because Tank is on your ignore list.
> 
> This message is hidden because Sunni Man is on your ignore list.
> 
> Sorry, but I can't seem to make out what you guys are saying. LOL



 You are such a liar Buckwheat.

 Because anytime someone replies to one of my posts.

 It will show up for you to read even though you have me on ignore.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Well having a Black President is a step in the right direction however it doesn't erase all the problems Black people have and I don't remember Obama really championing any black issues, like he has done for the Latinos and the Gays.


----------



## FireFly (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



First you blamed the white man for a black on black problem, then you blame the white man for a Hispanic on black problem. Now you have the gall to call me a racist bigot mf'er!!! Now you are telling me to start paying you money in USD because you are a racist!!! I have been paying the bills for your racist ass my whole life. I just want to know when my great, great, great, great grand children will ever be allowed to stop paying for your racism? When will you start being a man & stop being a racist?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

As I've told you before HG I am married to a black woman.

 I refuse to allow my children to buy into the slave/victim mentality.

 They are taught that whatever their ancestors went thru has no bearing on their abilities or future.

 And that they will be judged by what they do with their lives.

 People like Poet and his slave/victim mentality only handicaps and cripples black people.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> *As I've told you before HG I am married to a black woman.
> 
> I refuse to allow my children to buy into the slave/victim mentality.
> 
> ...



You are 100% correct on that Sunni, everyone is judged by what they do with their lives now, not the actions of their ancestors.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

FireFly said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



Bitch, please. Like I said before, I blame the white man, collectively, for all the worlds of shit that we're in. White folks are running the majority of the shows, so why wouldn't they be responsible. Banks, Stock Market, Congress, Law Enforcement, CIA, FBI, Trade, Military.
When you abjectly denied white privilege existed, you became a racist...because I have white friends who acknowledge its' existence and acknowledged that they have benefitted from it. So what now, bitch? One of your own just burst your bubble.  Say you're in denial. Say you can't cope with the truth, but don't say the damn construct doesn't exist. 
First of all, I'm no racist. As a producer and writer, I work with white people all the time. I  belong to a predominantly white readers group, and am revered there. I have family members who are married to whites and have bi-racial children. Racists tend not to hang around or interact with the objects of their hate. So, you're wrong.   I love white people. I love all people. But I hate racists. Of all colors. Capice? Good. 
Your payment is due. When can we expect it?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

Poet is the worst kind of racist.

 He is a self hating black that wants to keep his people down by telling them that they are inferior and victims.

 While at the same time turning his hate towards white people and blaming them for all of his problems.

 So in his mental delusion as long as you can keep hatred going.

 He can then assume a smug sense of superiority.

 His worst fear is that the races will solve their problems and join together.

 Then he would only be left with himself to blame for his pathetic life and problems.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, Fuck you, you Hep C carrying motherfucker. Racist SOB. Illegitimate bastard. Suck my wingwang.
And you found it cute to chime in about my partner. Did you marry the last $20 crack whore you hooked up with? No doubt.


----------



## Zona (Jun 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



He cant.

There is a comedian named Patrice Oneal...black guy, funny as hell.  He said, at this point, he thought he would own white slaves, so he is disappointed.  lol  He said he would have a fat one warming his bed.  He said he would go out to the field and speak with her husband and decide if he was going to sell him or not  

Deep down, a lot of blacks thought everything would change but they are just silly.  I knew he HAD to stay away from black issues and I am fine with it.  Eventually he will, but not in his first term.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

Zona said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Yeah, its too obvious to go after it in the first term.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

What exactly are the black issues that Obama needs to address?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> What exactly are the black issues that Obama needs to address?



Well alot of the problems black people have need to be fixed by themselves, Obama can not wave a magic wand and fix all these problems.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> And incidents, like the one you mentioned are only indicative of the rampant raciism and discrimination against African-American firefighters across the U.S.



Expecting a Negro to do its job is racism... riiiight...

They took the guys who did best on the tests, demonstrating a knowledge of thermodynamics, accelerants, firefighting methods, and related skillsets, as well as meeting the physical fitness requirements.

If a disproportionate number are Christians, or Negroes, or Muslims, or Whites, so be it. The day I'm trapped in a building, i don't want a black firefighter coming to get me, or a jewish firefighter, or a native american firefighter, or a muslim firefighter, or a white firefighter, or an atheist firefighter, or a pastafarian firefighter- I want the *best* firefighter we have- PERIOD.

That's the _*ONLY*_ criterion I give a damn about.

Why do i bother with you idiots?


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> This message is hidden because Sunni Man is on your ignore list.



Here ya go, coward



Sunni Man said:


> Why don't the black's pick a date to end the blame the white man for everything and start taking responsibility for their own lives and actions
> 
> My suggestion would be January 1, 2013 on the 150th anniversary of the Emancipation Proclamation.
> 
> You would think that 150 years is more than enough time for the Negroes to get their act together.





Sunni Man said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > This message is hidden because Sunni Man is on your ignore list.
> ...


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't the black's pick a date to end the blame the white man for everything and start taking responsibility for their own lives and actions
> ...


Why should they? With rights and liberties come responsibilities. If the Negroes aren't intelligent, mature, and evolved enough to be responsible for themselves, then how can they be entrusted with the same rights and liberties as everyone else?

There's a reason children aren't granted the same rights and liberty as adults. if Negroes can't be responsible for themselves, then, like children, they can't be set loose and allowed to run around with liberties they are not responsible enough to enjoy.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> They are to blame for the economy


Crime has a negative effect on the economies of many communities. Let's compare the crime rates between Whites and Negroes.


> , wars,


Every black politician voted nay?


> lack of jobs


There are no black entrepreneurs?



> Were we in charge



You've tried running your own countries. Liberia is a shithole.

Did it ever occur to you that _politicians_, not _Whites_, set government policies?


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


You can have a  funeral for the word '******', but not one for childish blame-gaming? What about a funeral for crack?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



So Black people don't deserve equal rights until they behave the way you want them to? lol whatever go fuck yourself racist.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



A funeral for crack? what the fuck are you talking about clown?


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Well having a Black President is a step in the right direction




No, it's not. It is a step backward. A step in the right president would be worrying about having a *good* president and not voting for someone because you like what colour his skin is.

Obama's entries campaign was built on racism. His entire platform was: I am not an old White man. I am a Negroe, just like you niggas.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Well having a Black President is a step in the right direction
> ...


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> What exactly are the black issues that Obama needs to address?


Their inability to ever be responsible for themselves and their inability to operate within civilized society.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

Obama had the shortest resume for any presidential candidate in history.

#1) Community organizer.

#2) Part-time senator for 304 days

#3) not Bush

#4) Black


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Obama had the shortest resume for any presidential candidate in history.
> 
> #1) Community organizer.
> 
> ...



People hated Bush so much Java the hut could have got voted in.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly are the black issues that Obama needs to address?
> ...



Take your meds and put down the Vodka, you are destroying yourself.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Obama had the shortest resume for any presidential candidate in history.
> ...



   True


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2011)

I hate reading JB's posts involving race.  He's such a frustrating mix of logical, reasonable arguments and generalizing, racist BS.  Plus, it's JB, so I never can decide if he means what he's saying or just trying to stir the pot.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> I hate reading JB's posts involving race.  He's such a frustrating mix of logical, reasonable arguments and generalizing, racist BS.  Plus, it's JB, so I never can decide if he means what he's saying or just trying to stir the pot.



He's just a moron who thinks hes being trendy and cool when he's really just a pompous ass who doesn't take his anti psychotics and abuses Vodka.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > And incidents, like the one you mentioned are only indicative of the rampant raciism and discrimination against African-American firefighters across the U.S.
> ...



I'm sure the occupants of Hell want a tall glass of ice water, but seldom get it.
When I go into a store, I want the best salesperson imaginable, but I seldom get it.
When I need a handyman to repair what ails my apartment, I usually get somebody who does the job "half-assed". So lower your expectations....as I have lowered mine. Idiot.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > This message is hidden because Sunni Man is on your ignore list.
> ...



Hey, stupid bitch....putting someone on ignore means I don't wanna know what they're talking about, because they weren't talking about anything in the first place. And just as soon as I finish this thread, you'll be the next idiot I place ignore.

Hiding? What truth? All you stupid mofos wouldn't know the truth, if it knocked you upside your thick craniums. I'm not even going to ask you to explain how placing someone on ignore equals racism. Coward? I gave you a chance to engage respectfully, but it's not in you, so ciao.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Sorry, but that call isn't yours to make. After the fourteenth amendment was enacted, that gave black people entitlement to the Constituton and all of its' amendments.....permanently. You fucking racist POS.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Poer what day is your lawyer going to shut down the board??


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > They are to blame for the economy
> ...



White politicians you moron. Whites are in control...but that control is slipping away. Soon you'll be in the minority...and perhaps things will begin to get done.


----------



## Douger (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I love poetry. It's another way to keep the dead from the neck up.........Dead from the neck up.
It's only slightly surpassed by music.
As we know (or should), religion tops the list.


----------



## Tank (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> White politicians you moron. Whites are in control...but that control is slipping away. Soon you'll be in the minority...and perhaps things will begin to get done.


 Ya, like in the Congo, Sudan, Haiti, Detroit..........


----------



## xsited1 (Jun 6, 2011)

This thread has become too serious...


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Well having a Black President is a step in the right direction
> ...



And you're retarded. How would it be a step backwards? 43 white presidents before him, with some failed presidencies. White doesn't always make you right. 
High time we had a president of color. High time we had a female president...since men are prone to Neanderthalism. 
And WTF? Up until now, you've had the luxury of voting for a president because he was of the skin color you approved of. Now that the tables are turned you want to cry "foul"???????? Fuck you. 
And evidently, your pea-brain doesn't understand too much of anything. Obama appealed to the sensibilites of the electorate, whereas John McCain did not. What about all the independents and whites who voted for Obama? I guess they were crazy or easily fooled.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

Someone needs to make sure to quote everyone on his list.

Talk about a meltdown. This guy wins.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly are the black issues that Obama needs to address?
> ...



Bitch please. I"m responsible for myself and have been since age 18. And white people come to me for answers to their questions and help with their problems. I just reviewed a book for a white oriented gay Texas monthly. You must exist in bizarro world, and use way too many drugs.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

Now to put an end to racist BS rhetoric
This message is hidden because JBeukema is on your ignore list.  

Now talk bitch.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> Now to put an end to racist BS rhetoric
> This message is hidden because JBeukema is on your ignore list.
> 
> Now talk bitch.



 Poet is such a coward.

 He puts people on ignore and then cusses them out.

 This is the first time I've ran across a militant racist Homo talking smack..

 I wonder if he's this uppity with his boyfriend.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

He sure is on a roll, ain't he?


----------



## Tank (Jun 6, 2011)

The "dark girls" say they are treated much better by white people then black people


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

This message is hidden because Grace is on your ignore list.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope that people will reply to mine and other people's posts who were on ignore.

 It would be a good way to torture this racist retard.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I hope that people will reply to mine and other people's posts who were on ignore.
> 
> It would be a good way to torture this racist retard.


He isn't worth the effort.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that people will reply to mine and other people's posts who were on ignore.
> ...



 That's true.

 I never saw a newbie put so many people on ignore so soon.

 The rate he is going he will be talking to just himself in a week.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

He's reading. Don't let him fool ya.
I'm just wondering who he does wind up having left to talk to. The way he has been ranting and raving about white people being responsible for single parent blacks.....who would WANT to talk to him? Dude is wacko.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

I knew that he was a loon the first day he was here.

 He sent me a PM telling me that he was on the phone with his lawyer and was going to get this board shut down.

 I just laughed at him and told him to go for it.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 6, 2011)

Fascist Canuck said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. Whites did a job with slavery...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> ...



Dude, you're from Canada. Your entire nation is on American welfare. Without us you'd be Russia's bitch. Go sit in the corner and let grown folks talk.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Your reading comprehension skills are severely lacking. Where did I "summarily dismiss your assertion as "bunk"?

Do you believe in personal responsibility? Are you responsible for the choices you make? Who's job/responsibility is it to educate, nourish, discipline, your children? Who's responsibility is it to ensure that you and your children become productive members of your community/nation? If the schools are bad, fix the schools. As to slavery, or ancestors died for the right to read and to get an education. The least we should be able to do is attend a parent/teacher conference. 

You're right. 

We endured slavery, everything else *IS* a piece of cake.


----------



## Dilemma (Jun 6, 2011)

Tank said:


> This attitude black folks have towards "dark girls" is the same everywhere in the world.
> 
> Black people hate that their black, and hate those that are white.
> 
> Can a group get anymore racist?



Blacks don't like other blacks who get ahead... yet they complain when they're unable to get ahead.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. Whites did a job with slavery...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> 
> Yet, you'd say you weren't "race-baiting" with the OP, were you, Tank?


 
It's because of slavery that blacks are racist against..blacker????

That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I knew that he was a loon the first day he was here.
> 
> He sent me a PM telling me that he was on the phone with his lawyer and was going to get this board shut down.
> 
> I just laughed at him and told him to go for it.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...




Really? How would you know that? You seem more an apologist for white people behaving badly.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

I was waiting for that one. Weren't y'all?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

Dilemma said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > This attitude black folks have towards "dark girls" is the same everywhere in the world.
> ...



 It's just like when you put a bunch of crabs in a bucket.

 They all try to escape by climbing out.

 But just as soon as one of the crabs reaches the top to get out.

Another crab will grab him and pulling back in the bucket.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

Dilemma said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > This attitude black folks have towards "dark girls" is the same everywhere in the world.
> ...



I hope you have evidence to support your ridiculous position. Do you possess insider info? 
I see evidence of backstabbing from all quarters...not only black ones.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

Salt seems to have more patience. This guy, though. Didn't take long for him to come unglued, plus I was waiting for him to go off on any black person who argued his stance. He didn't disappoint.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > It's a carry over from slavery times. Fair-skinned mulattos were valued over dark-skinned blacks. Blacks bought into it, and resentment and hatred resulted from it....even within our own families. Yep. Whites did a job with slavery...with lasting effects we're still grappling with today. Nice job.
> ...



Did I say that, or did you misunderstand what I wrote.? Please don't talk about things you don't know about or don't understand.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> Salt seems to have more patience. This guy, though. Didn't take long for him to come unglued, plus I was waiting for him to go off on any black person who argued his stance. He didn't disappoint.



 Poet is what you call a self hating black.

 He hates the idea of another black getting ahead in life.

 Because in his twisted mind. He thinks that that will somehow demean him.

 So he preaches victimization and mental slavery to keep his people in check.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



I was using the collective "you".

You were responsible enough to "work long and hard for everything you got", but that's not a responsibility for other blacks? You were responsible for your choices and actions, but they aren't? Your mother, a black woman, was responsible for you and your brother's education, but other black parents aren't responsible for theirs?

Your views on the responsibility and drive of blacks is on par with Tank, William Joyce and the rest of their ilk on this board.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> Salt seems to have more patience. This guy, though. Didn't take long for him to come unglued, plus I was waiting for him to go off on any black person who argued his stance. He didn't disappoint.



I view this as having a family fight, in public.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Salt seems to have more patience. This guy, though. Didn't take long for him to come unglued, plus I was waiting for him to go off on any black person who argued his stance. He didn't disappoint.
> ...



Understood.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

The Impatient One needs to chill.


----------



## Dilemma (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Salt seems to have more patience. This guy, though. Didn't take long for him to come unglued, plus I was waiting for him to go off on any black person who argued his stance. He didn't disappoint.
> ...



I've noticed this.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



I'm sorry that you're confused. But you aren't the spokesperson for or against black people. Don't make like your opinion is the end all and/or the be all, because it is not.


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Salt seems to have more patience. This guy, though. Didn't take long for him to come unglued, plus I was waiting for him to go off on any black person who argued his stance. He didn't disappoint.
> ...



Family? You are taking way too many liberties. We have nothing in common outside of our race....if, in fact you are black, which I'm not completely convinced of. This is more of you embarrassing yourself more than anything else.


----------



## Tank (Jun 6, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> We endured slavery, everything else *IS* a piece of cake.


The starvation, murder, rape going on in Africa today makes slavery look like picnic.


----------



## Tank (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey poet, why don't you write us a poem?


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



And you are the spokesman for or against black people?

Is your opinion "we endured slavery. Everything else is a piece of cake"?


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



You could be the Al Jolson of this message board, but I'll debate you as the person you say you are. 

Embarrassment thy name is Poet.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Well, at least we now know you are an older gent. You know who Al Jolson was. My dad loved amos and andy but I barely remember them.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



If 48 is considered older, which to some I guess it is. I'm a font of useless trivia.


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

Useless trivia comes in handy sometimes. I learned today what a tilba was, right here on this board. I'm 58, soon to be 59. I should've known what it was called but I still like "curlies" or "squigglies" better.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...


So instead of wanting to city to hire *good* firefighters, we should _lower our expectation_s and accept ******** firefighters?

So you think all black firefighters are worse than firefighters of other races... and that negroes can never compete or be successful unless the bar is lowered for them...

interesting


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> You fucking racist


_You're _the one who said ******* can never be good firefighters and need the bar lowered for them because they can never be on par with Whites.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> Someone needs to make sure to quote everyone on his list.
> 
> Talk about a meltdown. This guy wins.


I still say it sounds like Madeline


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> Now to put an end to racist BS rhetoric
> This message is hidden because JBeukema is on your ignore list.
> 
> Now talk bitch.


Hey look, a cowardly racist waste of life put me on ignore


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that people will reply to mine and other people's posts who were on ignore.
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/poet.html


Quote them all on its profile


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I knew that he was a loon the first day he was here.
> 
> He sent me a PM telling me that he was on the phone with his lawyer and was going to get this board shut down.
> 
> I just laughed at him and told him to go for it.


She does that. She's not supposed to be here, actually


----------



## poet (Jun 6, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Al Jolson? Too non sequitur for words. 58 is "old"???? 58 is the new 48. 
And Al Jolson was a Jewish vaudevillian, cantor and actor. I'm none of those.
Again, you're confused. And I beat you to the punch...you're late. I called you an embarrassment first. Next.


----------

